# We Grow Old, Not Mother Nature



## Frequency (Feb 11, 2012)

Your C&C please






Regards


----------



## mishele (Feb 11, 2012)

I might take a little off the top but other than that it is a nice shot. I love the reflections.......=)
Keep posting Babe!!


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 11, 2012)

Agree with Mishele. Very inviting scene. Nice!  Might be a little too blue though.


----------



## Bend The Light (Feb 11, 2012)

I like it. Like the crop as it is. Perhaps a little saturated for me, but perhaps that IS how the colours are?

Nice shot, whichever way.


----------



## BigknockHawk (Feb 11, 2012)

Id does look a bit saturated to me as well, but as BTL says, maybe that is actually how it looks.  What is the thing at the bottom of the frame sticking out of the water?  It keeps drawing my eye.


----------



## blackrose89 (Feb 11, 2012)

Very nice. Just curious did you add a sky in PP? The reflection looks like some strong cloud coverage and the sky itself is very blue. Nevertheless, nice exposure.


----------



## Fred Berg (Feb 11, 2012)

It looks like you've used a tint wash for the sky, which has also been applied over part of the vegetation. For me, this spoils an otherwise beautiful photo.


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 11, 2012)

blackrose89 said:


> Very nice. Just curious did you add a sky in PP? The reflection looks like some strong cloud coverage and the sky itself is very blue. Nevertheless, nice exposure.



damn.. you are surprising me more and more!  lol!


----------



## Compaq (Feb 11, 2012)

I love that thing he (I think) he's headed towards. In my head, he's headed for it anyway  Neat composition, though I agree the sky is too hyper... 

In many ways I consider the Nature God


----------



## manaheim (Feb 11, 2012)

That's kinda neat.


----------



## jaxx419 (Feb 11, 2012)

I like it better when I make the photo larger on my cell do the brightness in the front isn't there. I can't take my eyes off it to see the person in the boat. But thats probably just me. I like it thought!


-edit
Or maybe it is that leaf or whatever directly in front of the boat at the bottom.


----------



## JessicaLynn (Feb 11, 2012)

Wow! Beautiful scenery!! =O I think it's gorgeous, but I have to agree with a few people that the sky is a little blue for my taste... but besides that awesome


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 11, 2012)

Frequency.. if you are going to "shop" the sky..  you need to do a similar treatment to the reflection, or it throws everything off.. and looks really fake! Please post the original....


----------



## blackrose89 (Feb 11, 2012)

Might just be me, but I also think a tight horizontal crop might work for this too.


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 11, 2012)

blackrose89 said:


> Might just be me, but I also think a tight horizontal crop might work for this too.



It would reduce the interest somewhat by removing the reflected sky.. but since the reflected sky and the real sky don't match up.. might be a good idea...


----------



## LightSpeed (Feb 11, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> blackrose89 said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice. Just curious did you add a sky in PP? The reflection looks like some strong cloud coverage and the sky itself is very blue. Nevertheless, nice exposure.
> ...



I told her to say that.


----------



## blackrose89 (Feb 11, 2012)

LightSpeed said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > blackrose89 said:
> ...


No he didn't!!! It was all me  I swear lol


----------



## Frequency (Feb 11, 2012)

mishele said:


> I might take a little off the top but other than that it is a nice shot. I love the reflections.......=)
> Keep posting Babe!!



Thank you Mishele; i rejoice your comment


----------



## Frequency (Feb 11, 2012)

EIngerson said:


> Agree with Mishele. Very inviting scene. Nice!  Might be a little too blue though.



Thank you Eingerson; i agree, my love for blue brings me blue 

At the end of thanksgiving session , i will post the original


----------



## Frequency (Feb 11, 2012)

Bend The Light said:


> I like it. Like the crop as it is. Perhaps a little saturated for me, but perhaps that IS how the colours are?
> 
> Nice shot, whichever way.



Thank you BTL.  Sorry, I repent the sky is tampered with


----------



## Frequency (Feb 11, 2012)

BigknockHawk said:


> Id does look a bit saturated to me as well, but as BTL says, maybe that is actually how it looks.  What is the thing at the bottom of the frame sticking out of the water?  It keeps drawing my eye.



Thank you very much....Scene is Natural, blue is mine  ...and that floating thing... i kept it there to distract from the blue of sky


----------



## Frequency (Feb 11, 2012)

blackrose89 said:


> Very nice. Just curious did you add a sky in PP? The reflection looks like some strong cloud coverage and the sky itself is very blue. Nevertheless, nice exposure.



Thank you... Nature can't tell lies; so does Her reflections; sky was not that blue


----------



## Frequency (Feb 11, 2012)

Fred Berg said:


> It looks like you've used a tint wash for the sky, which has also been applied over part of the vegetation. For me, this spoils an otherwise beautiful photo.



Me and my blue......

You are right  

I will post the original ....

Regards


----------



## Frequency (Feb 12, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> blackrose89 said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice. Just curious did you add a sky in PP? The reflection looks like some strong cloud coverage and the sky itself is very blue. Nevertheless, nice exposure.
> ...



Please share my thanks for BlackRose 

Regards Gips


----------



## Frequency (Feb 12, 2012)

Compaq said:


> I love that thing he (I think) he's headed towards. In my head, he's headed for it anyway  Neat composition, though I agree the sky is too hyper...
> 
> In many ways I consider the Nature God



Hahaha... he is not headed for that... but he would move over it, if he did not change the track and would meet me on the shore 

All Mothers are God in Disguise


----------



## Frequency (Feb 12, 2012)

manaheim said:


> That's kinda neat.



Thank you Manaheim; i will try to maintain that


----------



## Frequency (Feb 12, 2012)

jaxx419 said:


> I like it better when I make the photo larger on my cell do the brightness in the front isn't there. I can't take my eyes off it to see the person in the boat. But thats probably just me. I like it thought!
> 
> 
> -edit
> Or maybe it is that leaf or whatever directly in front of the boat at the bottom.



Thanxx  Jaxx; yes; the old man is not that distinct


----------



## Frequency (Feb 12, 2012)

JessicaLynn said:


> Wow! Beautiful scenery!! =O I think it's gorgeous, but I have to agree with a few people that the sky is a little blue for my taste... but besides that awesome



Thank you Jessica; i will tone down blue.... rather i would remove the added blue 

Regards


----------



## Frequency (Feb 12, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Frequency.. if you are going to "shop" the sky..  you need to do a similar treatment to the reflection, or it throws everything off.. and looks really fake! Please post the original....



Gips, thank you.... 

Such things make the distinction between what i am grumpy: ) and what i wanna be(  )  I added blue in Picasa


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Frequency said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > Frequency.. if you are going to "shop" the sky..  you need to do a similar treatment to the reflection, or it throws everything off.. and looks really fake! Please post the original....
> ...



It happens to all of us...


----------



## Frequency (Feb 12, 2012)

LightSpeed said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > blackrose89 said:
> ...



I only inspired him to tell that to BR before Gips would post the same


----------



## Frequency (Feb 12, 2012)

blackrose89 said:


> LightSpeed said:
> 
> 
> > cgipson1 said:
> ...



I can inspire from the center of anybody's heart and leave uncaught


----------



## Frequency (Feb 12, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Frequency said:
> 
> 
> > cgipson1 said:
> ...



Thank you Gips


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Frequency said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > It happens to all of us...
> ...



No problem, Freq!


----------



## Frequency (Feb 12, 2012)

i removed that blue; opened it in PS, selected the sky and pulled down the curve.......






Regards


----------



## Frequency (Feb 12, 2012)

can somebody help me with the harsh separation of the selection line????

The very virginal (=original), other than for sizing.....


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 12, 2012)

Here's my take Frequency. 




6860944793_c005c69776_b-2 by Ingerson&quot;PCD&quot;, on Flickr


----------



## Frequency (Feb 12, 2012)

Thank you Eingerson; actually the sky was more bright and details of clouds was availble, which came out when the 'curve' was adjusted; which is the best tool for selection and what can be the optimum feathering?


----------



## Frequency (Feb 12, 2012)

By the way , I was inspired to caption this image the way i did, just because of him....





Regards


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 12, 2012)

That's cool. I did these in Lightroom 3 with the adjustments brush and a couple sliders. That 1st image is definitely sharp. Nice capture.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Feb 12, 2012)

I'll throw my edit into the hat

I dunno, the image you've posted here is such a weird crop ratio. Do you have the original that is uncropped?


----------



## Frequency (Feb 12, 2012)

Thank you Rotanimod... i think the saved version is the above one; probably i had made a not-to-scale trimming, way back when i captured the image(May, 2010) 

Regards


----------



## timphotos (Feb 12, 2012)

Good photo!  I actually like the heavier saturation for this photo. Not really sure why but I suspect it reminds me of something I would have seen in my grandparents national geographic magazines when I was a kid. The saturated film look.  Who knows, but my gut says you got it right even if it is over saturated a little.


----------



## Frequency (Feb 12, 2012)

timphotos said:


> Good photo!  I actually like the heavier saturation for this photo. Not really sure why but I suspect it reminds me of something I would have seen in my grandparents national geographic magazines when I was a kid. The saturated film look.  Who knows, but my gut says you got it right even if it is over saturated a little.



Thank you; i have secret appreciations for you


----------



## Compaq (Feb 12, 2012)

Here's a quick edit where I tried to get some detail in the sky as well as in the waters. Also, added some contrast to original and saturated the greens a little to give it a sort of "post card" look


----------



## Frequency (Feb 12, 2012)

This is very lovely Compaq; thank you


----------



## Joel_W (Feb 12, 2012)

Frequency, don't know how I missed one of your threads.  

I really like the overall concept but the original has too much sky for my humble tastes. As so many others have noted you went a little too far with the blue tones of the sky. Compaq's edit is really well done, and certainly does justice to your composition. Nicely done my friend.


----------



## Frequency (Feb 12, 2012)

Thank you Joel very much. compaq has really done well with his edit


----------



## Compaq (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks! A good starting point helps


----------

